# Qu'est-ce qu'un Mac "Superdrive" ?



## Bobias (22 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous !

Si l'intitulé de mon post en a fait sourire quelques-uns, je m'explique...

Un pote à moi vient d'acheter un iMac G5 d'occas' après des années de fidelité à Windows !

Le pote en question voulait un graveur de CD ET DVD, un "Superdrive", quoi... :love: 

Il se retrouve pourtant aujourd'hui avec un iMac "Combo" = graveur de CD et lecteur de DVD si j'ai bien appris ma leçon...

Le gars qui lui a vendu l'ordinateur (par ailleurs en bon état) lui certifie que "Superdrive" ne veut PAS dire "graveur de CD et DVD", mais que ça a un rapport avec la vitesse de lecture des CD et DVD...        

Corrigez-moi si je me trompe, mais les machines de la Pomme se divisent en 2 catégories (au niveau de la gravure, j'entends...) : les Combo (gravure CD / lecture DVD) et les Superdrive (gravure CD ET DVD)


Etrangement, je n'arrive pas à trouver un lien où tout ça est expliqué CLAIREMENT, pour que mon pote, qui n'est du coup pas trop content, puisse prouver à son vendeur qu'il a tort...

Z'avez ça en magasin ?

Et pendant qu'on y est, comment configurer "Mail" quand le port 25 vous joue des tours ? Toujours pour mon pote... J'ai jamais eu ce problème, et on a trouvé quelques infos dans l'aide de "Mail", mais vous avez une solution peut-être plus radicale... :love: 

Merci pour lui et pour moi (on en apprend tous les jours un peu plus  ) !!

Nico


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mai 2006)

Salut, 
Superdrive = graveur de DVD. Tu as raison pour : 





> les machine de la Pomme se divisent en 2 catégories (au niveau de la gravure, j'entends...) : les Combo (gravure CD / lecture DVD) et les Superdrive (gravure CD ET DVD)


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mai 2006)

Bobias a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Si l'intitulé de mon post en a fait sourire quelques-uns, je m'explique...
> 
> ...



Voilà un lien pour le Superdrive.

Pour ton problème dans "Mail" j'ai pas d'idée, donc, à suivre...


----------



## jhk (22 Mai 2006)

Bobias a dit:
			
		

> Le gars qui lui a vendu l'ordinateur (par ailleurs en bon état) lui certifie que "Superdrive" ne veut PAS dire "graveur de CD et DVD", mais que ça a un rapport avec la vitesse de lecture des CD et DVD...


Le SuperDrive est toujours un lecteur *et* graveur de CD *et* DVD, à l'exception des tous premiers Mac, chez qui il désignait les lecteurs de disquettes haute-densité (1.44 Mo). En aucun cas, il ne s'agit d'un question de vitesse.


----------



## Bobias (22 Mai 2006)

Merci à vous pour vos réponses rapides... 

Pour ce qui est du "Superdrive", j'en étais certain, mais cette histoire m'avait mis comme un semblant de doute !   

Je ne sais pas comment mon pote va pouvoir s'arranger avec le vendeur, mais bon, au moins, pour ce qui est du terme "Superdrive", c'est clair...

Et pour "Mail", pour ceux que ça intéresserait, ou ceux qui auraient été sujet au cas, mon pote ne peut pas envoyer ses emails via "Mail" car "le port 25 a expiré"...  

Ai fait une recherche, visiblement, c'est lié au FAI... :hein: 

J'aime pas quand quelque chose ne "va pas" dans un Mac, et j'aime encore moins ne pas comprendre pourquoi !  :love: 

Salut, et merci !


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mai 2006)

Bobias a dit:
			
		

> Ai fait une recherche, visiblement, c'est lié au FAI... :hein: !



Re, 
c'est quoi son FAI ?


----------



## ntx (22 Mai 2006)

Bobias a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment mon pote va pouvoir s'arranger avec le vendeur, mais bon, au moins, pour ce qui est du terme "Superdrive", c'est clair...


On est clairement dans un cas de tromperie sur la marchandise, donc je demanderais l'annulation de la vente


----------



## Bobias (22 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> c'est quoi son FAI ?



Club Internet


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mai 2006)

Bobias a dit:
			
		

> Club Internet



J'arrive pas a trouver la FAQ de ce FAI. Dans l'espace membre vous avez rien trouvé ?


----------



## Bobias (22 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas a trouver la FAQ de ce FAI. Dans l'espace membre vous avez rien trouvé ?



Je ne crois pas qu'il ait regardé pour l'instant... (Il a configuré "Mail" cet après-midi  )

On a trouvé des infos dans l'Aide Mail à propos de ce "port 25" mais ça me semble assez mystérieux... Apparement, dans ces cas-là, l'envoi des emails serait géré par le FAI, qui empêcherait alors d'utiliser "Mail" normalement. Une des solutions proposées par Apple serait alors de contacter le FAI pour reconfigurer tout ça... :mouais: Une solution un peu "barbare"... 

POURTANT, LE MAC, C'EST SIMPLE !!!!!! :rateau: :rateau: 

Je ne vois pas trop où le bas blesse avec "Mail". Mon pote a essayé "Entourage" :sleep: 
Visiblement, ça marche... Le monde à l'envers !  

Si infos, je suis preneur !!


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mai 2006)

Bobias a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas qu'il ait regardé pour l'instant... (Il a configuré "Mail" cet après-midi  )
> 
> On a trouvé des infos dans l'Aide Mail à propos de ce "port 25" mais ça me semble assez mystérieux... Apparement, dans ces cas-là, l'envoi des emails serait géré par le FAI, qui empêcherait alors d'utiliser "Mail" normalement. Une des solutions proposées par Apple serait alors de contacter le FAI pour reconfigurer tout ça... :mouais: Une solution un peu "barbare"...
> 
> ...



L'info est d'aller regarder sur le site de son FAI et de regarder un peu la rubrique Assistance ou FAQ


----------



## macminicoresolo (27 Mai 2006)

il faut prendre prendre le port 587 car certains serveurs ne prennent pas en charge le 25
de plus le 587 est un poil plus rapide t'es sur quel serveur hotmail, yahoo, laposte, aim,


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Mai 2006)

Salut 

Pour les questions concernant Mail, merci de poster dans le forum Internet


----------



## Bobias (27 Mai 2006)

Salut !

Pour Mail, je me doutais bien qu'il fallait poster dans "Applications", mais c'était englobé dans mon post concernant le graveur DVD du Mac, et je ne voulais pas créer un nouveau Topic...  
Mais peut-être aurais-ju dû, donc j'en prends note !  

En ce qui concerne le problème avec mail, c'est maintenant réglé, merci pour vos interventions !


----------



## hadrien-g (27 Mai 2006)

Juste au cas ou tu désirerais un lien en français pour la def de superdrive


----------



## Bobias (28 Mai 2006)

Merci Hadrien ! ;-)

J'ai fait suivre l'info !


----------

